# Green Terror Cichlid Food



## Gterror0608 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have recently gotten back into the fish keeping hobby. Previously I had a 120 gallon aquarium that I kept Oscars, Jack Dempseys, and a few other cichlids in. Due to pressing issues I was forced to step away from the hobby for a few years. I now have a 75 gallon setup that I will be stocking with Green Terrors. I have always used Hikari foods. My question is, what do most of you out there prefer, Cichlid Bio-Gold + or Cichlid Excel?? I am also open to other suggestions. My GTs are due in on Thursday.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

I picked up a GT this weekend. A few hours in the tank i dropped some flake food in for my convicts. I didnt expect him to eat right off but i was wrong. He took the flake food very well. Great appetite just like my other cichlids. Always Acting like they are starved to death.


----------



## Gterror0608 (Aug 31, 2014)

They always seem to be absolutely starved. I think they would engorge themselves until they die. I ended up purchasing Cichlid Bio-Gold+. They seem to be taking to it quite well and I am hoping it will help with color enhancement as well.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna check that out. I'm pretty sure that I've been over feeding because of that. I don't want them starving to death but I'm realizing that they will eat every time I throw food in. I'm gonna give it a day or so before I start back on a routine schedule.


----------



## swifty (Jan 12, 2013)

When I had mine I fed him strictly NLS twice a day, with frozen bloodworms/freeze-dried krill about 2x a week. I had him for almost a year; got to near 7". Had to get rid of him when he took a bite at my firemouth.

Can't go wrong with Hikari, NLS, or Omega One pellets.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

I wish i had the problem of my GT taking bites out of other fish. Instead its the other way around. Idk if its my convicts or the Salvini. Someone is getting ready to get flushed down the toilet. Shes probably only 2" or so. Shes probably the most mellow fish in the tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What fish are with your GTs in the 75?


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

1 red parrot thanks to a petsmart mix up 1-2"
5 convict males ranging from 1-3"
1 salvini 3"
1 jack dempsey 3"
GT is not quite as big as the JD so im gonna say hes around 2.5. These are all rough estimates.
I put 7 platies in to serve a target/dither role but they destroyed them. 2 dead within a couple of hours. 1 on the verge of death. The rest bunched up in the top corner of my tank. Needless to say they are happily living in my community tank.

Edit* i posted the salvini, red parrot, and 1 convict on craigslist. My "lfs" wont take them because the dont have room like seriously 15 empty tanks. It sucks having to drive 2 hours to get fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are you planning on getting a larger aquarium?


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

No. Theyre in a standard 75 gallon (4ft long, 20 some inches high, maybe 16-18 deep cant remember the exact measures. The parrot and salvini are definitely going. *** altered my stock list a few times as availability has changed. I was really hoping that getting the GT and JD at a younger age would help my chances of the coexisting in the same tank. *** read that although not too common isnt unheard of.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good luck


----------

